# na



## jiomitori (Aug 3, 2003)

na


----------



## RPS (Aug 3, 2003)

Nope but iTMS will be available on Windows in a few months.


----------



## Randman (Aug 3, 2003)

If you have to have a CD, buy it. If not, save the money $30 for 2 in hand vs $30 for 3 via iTMS.
  If you wait till you're on a Mac and buy 60 albums (or the same amount since you can buy per track as well) vs now, you've saved enough $$ to buy a 10-gig gen3 iPod for all of that new music.

However, if you're looking into buying any Metallica, go ahead and get the disc now.


----------



## jiomitori (Aug 3, 2003)

na


----------



## Randman (Aug 3, 2003)

Give a list, though a good number are being added every week.


----------



## jiomitori (Aug 3, 2003)

na


----------



## The Memory Hole (Aug 3, 2003)

The iTunes Music Store does offer "Futher Seems Forever" and they do have "The Moon is Down". They only have one song by "Thursday" however, and it is not the one you mentioned. The third band, "Taking Back Sunday", was not listed.


----------



## jiomitori (Aug 3, 2003)

na


----------



## Arden (Aug 4, 2003)

You can always push your luck with BuyMusic.com... but I wouldn't if I were you.


----------



## Randman (Aug 4, 2003)

> You can always push your luck with BuyMusic.com


 That makes no sense, since Macs are locked out from that service. If he (assuming he's a he) is already going to get a Mac, no sense in buying songs (for more than the record costs) in a format that will not carry over to the new Mac (and any iPod, if one were to follow).


----------



## Arden (Aug 4, 2003)

Well, in case he wanted to be able to download songs to his PC now.  Although for that I would not recommend BMDC.

Besides, I did say that I wouldn't if I were he.


----------



## Arden (Aug 4, 2003)

Also, I don't think this thread is in the right category.


----------



## jiomitori (Aug 4, 2003)

na


----------



## chevy (Aug 22, 2003)

I move it to multimedia... maybe I should have moved it to connectivity/compatibility. I miss a forum on Apple services.


----------

